# Snake Venom to the Rescue!



## moms777 (Jan 29, 2000)

In the New York Daily News Health & Fitness Section there is a small paragraph that readsigestive DiseasesA class of proteins called prokineticins chemically related to snake venom may lead to new treatments for digestive disorders, including irritable bowel syndrome, gastric reflux disease, and chronic constipation, says UC Irvine College of Medicine. The disorders affect more than 10% of Americans.


----------



## badfoot (Oct 5, 1999)

Thanks for posting. Every little bit of hope makes a difference for me.


----------

